

Endless URL Shortening Redirection Loop - xpose2000

I wonder if its possible to use 10+ url shorteners in an endless loop of redirection. Can this be abused to cause increased latency to one of the shorteners across their network?  I wonder.
======
nbpoole
<http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.http.redirection-limit>

All other browsers, to the best of my knowledge, have similar systems built
in. So your premise is flawed: you can't have an "infinite redirect."

~~~
jleader
"This preference affects only HTTP redirects, not redirects with HTML meta
tags or JavaScript." So if the shorteners use (or can be configured to use)
different redirect methods, it might be possible to get around this limit.

However, you'd have to create a chain composed of shorteners each of which
either doesn't recognize the next one on the list, or doesn't do any
"security" checking at all.

------
xpose2000
All very good comments. It seems a LOT less likely to be able to do it than I
originally thought.

------
mendicant
Many will notice if a shortened url goes to another shortener and give a
'security notice'.

------
lysol
I don't think any modern browsers will redirect indefinitely.

